# Putting sponges in boots?



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

so someone was kind enough to move this, although i thought it was more of a question. anyone got any input? i'm going to do some intense shit in the park tomorrow and i dont want to break me foot...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

what part of your ankles hurt? outside inside top? what socks do you wear?

Sponges definitley are not the correct answer.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

as long as it works


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

if it works, it works.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

You might want to address WHY it hurts first. Are you ankles fucked? swollen? or are your feet just large around that area?

Hurt as in chafing? 

elaborate..

If your ankles are fine though, it's probably just the boot. You say they are new, so you might wanna return them, unless you like the smell of a well used sponge loll


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

If I recall you bought a pair of single boa boots?

Might just be that you are over tightening them and causing pressure at the ankle of the boot. Since you are saying that you put sponges on top of your foot sounds like it is a pressure point issue. With single boa that spot is most likely to gain pressure through out the day. If this is the case then the sponges will not last long to relieve the pressure.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

b.gilly, your right. it is more of a pressure point thing. i didnt use them, but i had trouble riding today because of that. i felt my foot moving with in the boot, and this caused me to have troubleswitching edges while going fast. what do you recommend?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

fred, i dont think i can return them because the leather finish is mostly gone in front.
triple8sol, was that related to my posting in the shawn white thread?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you wearing a *single *pair of Ski/Snowboard socks???? (you should be)

Do you have flat feet or fallen arches? (yes? get some insoles)

Are you bow legged? (get some Canting done)


----------

